# cajun red vs fluorocarbon



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

which 1 would you prefer when bottom fishing:fishing:


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

FLUOROCARBON!!!!! Atleast for the rig, Not mian or running line but definitly for the rig with the hooks


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Didn't you ask something about 12lb. vs. 20lb. vs fluorocarbon yesterday?


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Depends on the application, but with Fluoro, you can't go wrong. The Cajun Red relies on the fact that the color red has a longer wave length than colors like blue and green. It works better in situations where blue and green wave lengths have already been filtered out, such as in deep water or in very stained/dirty water. 

To see an example of how different colors in the spectrum get filtered, you only need to look at the sky. When the sun is overhead, light passes through a thinner cross section of the atmosphere and does not get filtered much, thus the sky is blue during mid day. In the late afternoon, as the sun sets, the sunlight has to pass through a much bigger cross section of the atmosphere and the shorter wavelengths are filtered out, so the sky looks a little reddish at sunset. Hope that makes some sense.

My pick would be the Fluoro. Fluoro also has better abrasion resistance IMO.


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

*never tried fluro but*

i vote for cajun. I use CR or all of my applications besides 2 trolling rods which have braid. Surf rods have 20lbs CR, bottom fishing rods have 10lbs CR and my trolling gear have 30lbs CR. I have never had a fish to break any of my lines. Spring stripers to skates, rays and sharks is in the surf. Also, i like the casting distance without a shock leader (I have not lost a rig in the surf either).


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

IMHO - Straight 50-80 lbs Ande, Suffix or Big Game mono for all my double bottom rigs.

Now if'n I'm trout / flounder / striper / pup / or aggresively lure fish'in with NTKG for fish ..I'll tie 20 lbs Vanish fluro on.

BTW - Thanks Neil - best advice you've ever given....that Berkley Vanish is the bomb-digiditty.

That's all I use.


----------



## ilovetherock (Jul 6, 2007)

*Cajun Red all day!*

I used it this spring for striper bottom fishing and caught 3 times as many stripers as my best season before. So, all I use is CR. Red is the 1st color to disapear under water which is why they say its "invinsible" under water. I caught numberouse 30lb. + spring spawning stripers this year with 20lb. CJ and rigs from stripersurf.com and all where caught from shore.


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

*cajun red*

i feel cajun red is almost indestructable for there weight class i use the 30,60,80 for shocks n leaders its thicker than most of the line in its class but ive had it rubbed up against piers rocks and sandbars and not get broke off, also you cant beat the price for it....just my .02 cents


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

gwaud said:


> ...i like the casting distance without a shock leader (I have not lost a rig in the surf either).


No shocker?? Stay away from me! 

Sandcrab


----------



## ilovetherock (Jul 6, 2007)

I dont use a shock leader either. Use 20lb. and no shock leader for FAR casting. Use good rigs (stripersurf.com) and set your drag right and you have absolutley nothing to worry about. Its just aniother knot to worry about. Ive caught 40lb. stripers on the same rig over and over. Shock leaders are for sharks! :fishing:


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Ilovetherock-I hope you're not casting over 2 oz or so. If so both of you can stay away from me as well!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Not touching this issue with a 12'6 custom ugly stix pole, spooled with braid!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Not touching this issue with a 12'6 custom ugly stix pole, spooled with braid!


me neiether


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

*Stay away huh?*

I cast my 20lbs test from MD and DE beaches with up to 6oz sinkers. I have not fished the surf with more that 6oz. That stuff is super strong and i have not broke off during the cast yet (Knock on wood). 

for example i broke the top 4" off my 7' calcutta 730MJ rod in NJ this past winter while wreck fishing for ling and cod, but my 30lbs CR line stayed in tack


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

gwaud said:


> I cast my 20lbs test from MD and DE beaches with up to 6oz sinkers. I have not fished the surf with more that 6oz. That stuff is super strong and i have not broke off during the cast yet (Knock on wood).




i do not mean to come across rude, but that just means you got a ways to go as far as power in your cast.

also, here are some other reasons...

your terminal knot is always your weakest link in your running line. your terminal knot is not 100% so you are already at a dissadvantage. on top of that, that knot is being "stressed" throughout each of your casts. mix that with some sand abrasion and you have the ingredients for a heck of an accident for anyone fishing next to you and or loosing a big fish. if you use a short shock your not going to loose but so much distance.. be safe and increase your chances of catchin that big fish


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

NTKG said:


> i do not mean to come across rude, but that just means you got a ways to go as far as power in your cast.
> 
> also, here are some other reasons...
> 
> your terminal knot is always your weakest link in your running line. your terminal knot is not 100% so you are already at a dissadvantage. on top of that, that knot is being "stressed" throughout each of your casts. mix that with some sand abrasion and you have the ingredients for a heck of an accident for anyone fishing next to you and or loosing a big fish. if you use a short shock your not going to loose but so much distance.. be safe and increase your chances of catchin that big fish


This is the nice side of you. Tell him what you really would say to Eugene if he ever pull something like that around us.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

CrawFish said:


> This is the nice side of you. Tell him what you really would say to Eugene if he ever pull something like that around us.


:redface:


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

ilovetherock said:


> I dont use a shock leader either. Use 20lb. and no shock leader for FAR casting. Use good rigs (stripersurf.com) and set your drag right and you have absolutley nothing to worry about. Its just aniother knot to worry about. Ive caught 40lb. stripers on the same rig over and over. Shock leaders are for sharks! :fishing:


You really should stop getting your info from the worst fishing board known to man. 

Stick to P&S or make the move to SOL. Chit, Tim S. and all the good anglers from SS did that years ago.

Yo, A/C. You guys really using Vanish? I dunno about that one. Don't like the stuff myself. I use Seaguar.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Newsjeff said:


> Yo, A/C. You guys really using Vanish? I dunno about that one. Don't like the stuff myself. I use Seaguar.



you must be really pooing Benjamins!,,,,whoo Seagar....that stuff cost as much as a 1lbs spool of suffix 20 or 17!

Berkly 20lbs Vanish is the ...sheet!

NJ - that's why me and Neil catch fish on lures


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

NTKG

Everyone has their method and mine has worked for me and my family since ive been fishing. My surf fishing is not about distance its about fishing the hole where the fish are and majority of the times its right in or beyond the suds. Since i dont fish from too many piers i'm not worrying about being a gun slinger. Good luck on your shockleaders; maybe i'll learn the technique of perfecting "shockleaders". until then i'll retie my knot after every 3-4 fish and keep posting good reports.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Yeah NTKG, you can't really compare a good MD days to a good Hatteras day.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

CrawFish said:


> Yeah NTKG, you can't really compare a good MD days to a good Hatteras day.



a spot, a croaker and 2 blues.


Inside joke MD fellas....no offense....ya can't take us A/C guys seriously anyway. ....


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

Nserch4Drum said:


> a spot, a croaker and 2 blues.
> 
> 
> Inside joke MD fellas....no offense....ya can't take us A/C guys seriously anyway. ....


No offense taken. Must have been another lonely Friday night at the computer down there in A/C land....


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Did we just get invaded by the south?


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

fingersandclaws said:


> Did we just get invaded by the south?


You couldnt get that lucky


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

fingersandclaws said:


> Did we just get invaded by the south?


nuthin but love


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Yo Treed, you got a tape measure


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)




----------



## ilovetherock (Jul 6, 2007)

justinfisch01 said:


> Ilovetherock-I hope you're not casting over 2 oz or so. If so both of you can stay away from me as well!


I use 2-4 oz. I guess your one of the ones that thinks the longest cast catches the most fish or something. I have shock leaders, just never put them on. I already told you the caliber of fish I catch, and I have had no problems... and wont. Its kinda funny how most people on here get all hyped up on 15' poles, braid, shock leaders, and huge sinkers. Most of you are fishing for little teeny tiny croakers, perch, and blues! Dont hate on my strategy.


----------



## ilovetherock (Jul 6, 2007)

Newsjeff said:


> You really should stop getting your info from the worst fishing board known to man.
> 
> Stick to P&S or make the move to SOL. Chit, Tim S. and all the good anglers from SS did that years ago.
> 
> Yo, A/C. You guys really using Vanish? I dunno about that one. Don't like the stuff myself. I use Seaguar.



One word. HATER. Ive caught huge stripers over 40lbs. in Charles CO., and the Bay from SHORE and I give TONS of credit to the info Ive learned from SS. Why would you call it "the worst fishing board known to man."? At least all the posts on there are not old guys with weird inside jokes all day... every day. They stick to posting about FISH. Read some post on here and only the opener is even about the actual fishing report. Guess Im not cool enough for P&S LOL :--|


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*reply to above.....[B]ilovetherock[/B]*

Wow...another satisfied P&S customer.

Weird inside jokes?....old men?....stick to post only involving fishing?

Guess your talking about all of us. 


Guess I owe a lot of you guys / gals apologies....

Sorry for the weird inside jokes....didn't know making friends and sharing a good laugh was so offensive. I apologize you can not relate. These jokes, comments are truly distracting and takes away from the commadrie you share when your amongst friends...BTW I am also sorry to all you folks I met along the way. According to *ilovetherock* thats just wrong. Good friends and fishing is just wrong.The stories, adventures and follies are nothing but a distraction. Just stick to fishing.



Sorry for being old. In my 35 years I've seen everything , learned and done everything too. Like the time I saw an 8oz sinker put a hole in a radiator in a truck on the beach, after the idiot who casted the sinker did not have a shock leader on. Glad that wasn't someone's skull or child. Yup pretty stupid of me to even think that a shock leader was necessary Thanks *ilovetherock* for showing an old man like me that your way is the right way.


Sorry for not posting about catching fish.Maybe I should spend every day on the water, and welcome the divorce and foreclosure . 
Maybe in the 4900+post and 5+ years I've seen on this board I may have never thought about posting any fish catching advice or catching anything or even a what's biting in neck of the woods. Thanks *ilovetherock* for freeing me from this life. Your post has touched me so much that I am retiring....retiring from replying to narrow minded folks like you.

BTW- don't go to SOL - and by no means do I go around bad mouthing other 'sites' so NJ -ya old,know everything, weird inside joke telling, non-catching or no fishing report instigator...get your ...ish straight and stop causing all this drama!


----------



## ilovetherock (Jul 6, 2007)

*wahhh wahhhhh*

LOL! I am sooo sorry for making you cry. 

1st - No, I am not talking to everyone... good try trying to instigate though. You like the "power in numbers" thing huh?!?!? I like how you took what I posted and completely twisted it around. Maybe you should read NewsJeff's post before you attack me.

You really put a lot of time and effort in that post. PLEASE forgive me for offending you. I would never make anyone cry on purpose. Thanks for making my name bold though! Guess you were trying to make a point.

Ps I dont use 8oz sinkers... I use 2-4 LIKE I SAID ALREADY. Your like a woman twisting everything I said around. Having a bad day or something???? I never said my way was right, I was simply defending my startegy on ME not needing s-leaders. Did you even read any of the post before mine? Or you just went straight to the end and decided to attack me?? Keep your crying attitude to yourself, dont take it out on me.

"In my 35 years I've seen everything , learned and done everything too." Thanks for admitting to being a "know-it-all". Now everything you posted makes perfect sense.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: 



> Did you even read any of the post before mine?





> Maybe I should spend every day on the water, and welcome the divorce and foreclosure .





> Your like a woman twisting everything I said around.


All man here, married and just celebrated my 10 year anniversay and my my daughter's 5 year b-day. I would not want you to insert your foot in your mouth, much more. 

I know women who can out fish, outcast, and out wit you. And they use a shock leader....even with 2-4 oz's. So don't demean our P&S women folk.

You should crawl back into that little SOL hole you crawled out of...wait a minute ...SOL don't want you back either?.....well you know troll's love hiding in caves.


----------



## ilovetherock (Jul 6, 2007)

*Send a PM if you insist on keeping this going.*

My foot in my mouth? LOL Thats you.. you will feel emabarressed after you cool down and read your posts again.

OK dude... people that use shock leaders are cool and have more "wit" LOL. OK? You win? shock leaders separte the good from the bad. 

I do however like your attempts to make everyone else here agree with you. After you try to say "all of us" now you say I demean women. Damn... i give up on you crybaby.
Im going to end this and not respond anymore b/c I cant compete with you whinning. Maybe its all the estrogen in your house. Not sure what SOL is, so I cant comment on that... and yea.. calling me a troll... cute!

If only nsearchofsrum liked me?? LOLOLOLOL

PS - Not sure why you put your own quotes in either. WIERD.

Oh yea.. If I were you, I wouldnt talk anymore trash. The internet is a scary place.:--|


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Seriously, no shock leader with more than a couple ounces is asking for trouble. Just like starting stuff with people who've been on here for a long time and have a good track record. For someone as new as you to start spouting off is asking for a nasty-gram from a mod. Consider this a heads-up.


----------



## ilovetherock (Jul 6, 2007)

read the post's IN ORDER before you jump in and say I started anything. I said in my last post I was done, but now you had to keep it going.... over a shock leader. Did you read what I said about shock leaders? All I said was my strategy. I never said "shock leaders suck" or anything even close to that... I even said I have some!! There was no debate over shock leaders. Read that post where I was blasted and called names then come talk to me. Just because Im new doesnt mean Im wrong all the time. condider this a heads up


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

What kind of rigs do you use with 2-4oz sinker and 20lbs test line? I've caught a few stripers here and there, but none of them over 40lbs. I'd love to learn your techniques.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

ilovetherock said:


> read the post's IN ORDER before you jump in and say I started anything. I said in my last post I was done, but now you had to keep it going.... over a shock leader. Did you read what I said about shock leaders? All I said was my strategy. I never said "shock leaders suck" or anything even close to that... I even said I have some!! There was no debate over shock leaders. Read that post where I was blasted and called names then come talk to me. Just because Im new doesnt mean Im wrong all the time. condider this a heads up


Your tone is combative, condescending and rude. I have read your posts.

For everyone else, lay off and let the mods confer. Back to the original topic.:beer:


----------



## redneckfisherman (Jul 12, 2007)

Well if this is still even on topic my hearts set on CR no matter how bad the memory is... ill admit i use flouro rigs but i tried a whole reel in flouro and made sure the line didnt twist just the best i could while i put it on the spool and BAM!!! 3rd cast the stuff BIRDNESTED ON A SPINNER!
I even made sure there wasnt too much line because the spool on it didnt have enough to fill the thing up... but there were actual knots in the line. never had anything like that happen with CR yet.knock on wood. So from that moment i decided to stick true to my own fish catchin roots at shakespeare and Cajun Red line. But never fear i also use shock leader! incase anyone decides to turn on me


----------



## redneckfisherman (Jul 12, 2007)

wow emanuel apparently we had some ESP or somethin goin on that last post  weird


----------



## ilovetherock (Jul 6, 2007)

lol. Ok, so Cajun Red Line and Shock Leaders rule! But, what about a cajun redline shock leader?


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

redneckfisherman said:


> Well if this is still even on topic my hearts set on CR no matter how bad the memory is... ill admit i use flouro rigs but i tried a whole reel in flouro and made sure the line didnt twist just the best i could while i put it on the spool and BAM!!! 3rd cast the stuff BIRDNESTED ON A SPINNER!
> I even made sure there wasnt too much line because the spool on it didnt have enough to fill the thing up... but there were actual knots in the line. never had anything like that happen with CR yet.knock on wood. So from that moment i decided to stick true to my own fish catchin roots at shakespeare and Cajun Red line. But never fear i also use shock leader! incase anyone decides to turn on me


Flouro isn't great for a shock leader because it has low stretch and it's expensive. I don't surf fish often but I use it for a top shot as the water here is very clear and visibility is an issue. Cajun Line, I've used it and not liked it. I don't use mono often but when I do, it's clear stuff.


----------



## ilovetherock (Jul 6, 2007)

emanuel said:


> Cajun Line, I've used it and not liked it.



Y did you not like it?


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

CrawFish said:


> What kind of rigs do you use with 2-4oz sinker and 20lbs test line? I've caught a few stripers here and there, but none of them over 40lbs. I'd love to learn your techniques.


Not worth answering?


----------



## ilovetherock (Jul 6, 2007)

CrawFish said:


> What kind of rigs do you use with 2-4oz sinker and 20lbs test line? I've caught a few stripers here and there, but none of them over 40lbs. I'd love to learn your techniques.


Didnt think you were serious. opcorn: 
Rigs? 3-way and hi-low. stripersurf.com


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

I want to know where 40lb stripers can be found with any regularity in Southern MD/Charles county from shore. Or is this a seasonal thing?


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

ilovetherock said:


> Y did you not like it?


Too much memory, low knot strength, hard to see above water, and low abrasion resistance. I'm of the opinion that it's a gimmick, especially when you watch the commercials. It all depends on personal preference but down here, in the clear water, it's clear or light blue mono. I'm the odd one out using braid, but that's preference.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

ilovetherock said:


> Y did you not like it?


cajun red is a high memory line, also dia and again memory.....

its like those folks who tell me they love yozuri hybrid. well for me it doesnt work bc the dia is much larger than what I care for, if i bumped up to a higher lb test with my line to get to the dia they offer.

suffix tri plus for me is the best all around line. and yes i've caught fish over 40lbs(without a tummy full of bunker and eggs) and the line does fine, but a 40lb striper aint got nothin on a 40lb drum or cobia. and the line does ok....

cajun red also the translucent red line makes it difficult for anglers to see as well esp in tangles.

it casts terribly compared to the triplus i use.

i agree that 8ozs is not always necessary, and neither is distance. but i can always cast shorter not everyone can cast longer......


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

emanuel said:


> Too much memory, low knot strength, hard to see above water, and low abrasion resistance. I'm of the opinion that it's a gimmick, especially when you watch the commercials. It all depends on personal preference but down here, in the clear water, it's clear or light blue mono. I'm the odd one out using braid, but that's preference.


Yep. I don't know how much less visible one can get from "clear" but red definitely isn't it. The part where they say it becomes invisible because red is the first color to be filtered out is bunk. It becomes a dark gray color, but it is still definitely there. 

CR is also very very thick for its given strength rating; I know because I micc'ed it, along with every spool of line I have. I never thought there was thicker line than Big Game until I came across CR (which, incidentally, is made by the same people that make BG). 40lb CR is nearly as thick as 50lb BG, which makes it thicker than 60lb Sufix! 

Well, we just completely hijacked the original post!


----------



## redneckfisherman (Jul 12, 2007)

like i say it works for me so thats what i use... just personal preference... everybody has their own


----------



## ilovetherock (Jul 6, 2007)

AtlantaKing said:


> I want to know where 40lb stripers can be found with any regularity in Southern MD/Charles county from shore. Or is this a seasonal thing?


seasonal. spring and fall. and theres tons of 'em way bigger than 40 lbs! I havent caught one yet, but seen 'em right beside me  maybe next year. Ive been hearing a lot about 50lb. blue cats around here to, but I dont know. Read an article in Woods&Waters about it.


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

50-80lb Ande all the way for rigs and shock leader here. Fairly cheap, not too much memory, not much stretch, strong, and I agree 100% with the clear being less visible in the suds than red. 
I've tried cajun red on a few different reels, and I can honestly say I'm surprised by how many die-hard fans it has here. Maybe they changed up the formula in the last couple years, but when I tried it 3 or 4 years ago the stuff had so much memory that it was completely useless on my spinning reel after a night of fishing. I tried using it to make dropper rigs and the strands going to the hooks got so twisted up and kinked in short order that they became useless as well. I also had a buddy spool up his bass casting reels with it and even they had some line twist build up on the spool, the kind you normally only see on spinning reels used with undersized lures.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*cr*

well they tell you it disappears (turns gray) under water but the thing is they don't tell you it has to be about 20 feet deep to do so ... I'm a decent caster not great but decent but I can't throw out far enough to be in 20 plus feet of water on the sand 

The one thing that ticks me off is you watch one commerical and they say buy these here red hooks ... fish think it's blood ... then the CR commerical comes on and they say it disppears ... which is it ? 

Nothing but Sufix Tri here too ... well I have some Ande for shocker ....


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I guess if you're fishing for something that ain't leader-shy, doesn't matter what you use.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Cajun Red.*

I use the cajun advantage now. I made the switch sometime late last year to try it out. The advantage is the Copolomer line. I use the 40 pound test for shock and havd had very good results.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*ummmmmmmm*

Power Pro comes in red now.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Big Rad said:


> Power Pro comes in red now.


Big Rad....you want the wooden ladle to stir the pot some more?


----------



## greybeard (Nov 9, 2004)

I guess a lot of people here know for sure what a fish sees. I sure don't.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*I Know*

  the fish see pretty lights as i reel them to me....:fishing: i go fishing and i miss all the drama...damn it...  
CR.....try it and took it off faster then i put it on.....the line twist was a nitemare, no body can see it....i even try to pawn it off and load my GF reel with it....she said to take that @#%$ off her reel....and she doesnt know anything about RED.....but she saw the trouble that we went thru with it.....Seagaur Flour the best stuff out there, yes it cost more.....but if it catch fish....it is worth it....And the stuff last a pretty long time.......And in the end this is just my "Opinion" nothing more, nothing less....Shock leader are a good thing.....but you wouldnt belive how many people don't use them everyday......would i like somebody around me flinging 6oz of lead without it....NO.....but i don't see to many of them......This board is made up of great infor, good time, jokes and making long lasting friends......hopefully i will meet up with all you one day, and if not here...then in that great big ocean upstair.....where everyone Opinion....is just that a opinion......and not a match to light a drama fire.....debates are a great things, when we follow the rules....respect what each has to say, the same way they respect what you have to say......i am getting to old for all this #$%4:fishing:.......but even i have to admit it is funny and fun at times.....until someone gets put in Timeout


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

had 30# CR on an Avet MXL, threw it one day on the point and respooled with Tri the next morning... never looked back... to much memory, way to stiff and to large in diameter for the # test...


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Ive rarely fished for whiting where little pieces of shrimp, blood worm, and sand fleas, with 3 oz wouldnt wash up on the beach...much less a chunk or bait big enough to entise a striper.

As far as distance, we dont all have the luxery of fishing places where we dont need to get across the bar to smoke a drum or striper. Even though catching em in the wash happens. I can remember breaking off 4 oz on 17lb line before I knew was a shock leader was. Was fishing about 200lbs down the beach from a pier, and the lead and line landed past the end of the pier...and I was just a little feller then.

Please just use a shock leader, not for the sake of looking cool, but for the sake of not killing the 4 year old just down the beach from you if and when you decide to launch it lol.


----------

